# Woodworking sorta—- deck done



## David Hill (Jun 11, 2021)

I started this as a tongue in cheek thread, as a “failed “ attempt to grow dimensioned lumber.
Never built a deck before but have wanted one for years— someone finally said “Ooooh, good idea!” So I did my homework— final project is bubble level.
You can see the early progress pics in the other thread. It’s about 90% complete now, need only to install the 1/8 inch hardware cloth around the side to keep unwanted varmints out.
It’s about 21’ x 15’. Now we can entertain.
This is phase 1 of our Reno projects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks great,you did a wonderful job,let me know when your in my neck of the woods,I need a deck built.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2021)

Awesome job Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks great! Hope you're doing well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 11, 2021)

I think it's a right of passage for guys (maybe for some girls too) to build a deck. Your deck fits nicely with your pool out there. Nice job.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2021)

Beauty! You will have to sit on it and have a cool one now.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ve got a huge one to build next year on our new place. Have no idea how to fund it. With current prices, my normal pace ought to be about right for money….5 or so years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2021)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 11, 2021)

I really like your deck! Didn’t realize you had a pool there, too. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

